# Pond Meds vs Aquarium Meds



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Its stupid question time!

Is it a safe assumption that one can by pond meds and divide to the size needed for an aquarium. I've done this successfully with Melafix but not any tablet type meds.

I found a few hydra in one of my tanks today and I'm thinking of using fluke tabs (tho I read that they will go away on their own?? anyone know? No fry in the tank but it does have brigs in it which I assume will need to come out to treat the tank). Petsmart has the pond size fluke tabs but none for aquariums.


----------

